# Photoprinting Advice Needed



## acparsons (Mar 24, 2014)

Hello All,

   I have my first exhibition coming up and need some advice on printing. I did a Google search and found ideas on prepping my photos, but there is a little confusion. 
1. I want 11X 17 prints, do I need to leave a margin for framing purposes. If so, how much?
2. Which is better Adobe RGB or sRGB? I have read some articles that contradict each other.
3. How important is configuring the ICC profile for the printer? 
4. Anything that I did not think of that is important?

               Thanks,

                  AC


----------



## Ysarex (Mar 24, 2014)

Are you printing yourself (and if so what printer) or sending them out?


----------



## KmH (Mar 24, 2014)

What kind of prints? C-prints, inkjet, off-set press?

1. If you plan to put a mat between the print and the glazing having a border helps facilitate framing the print.
2. It depends on the capabilities of the print device being used to make the print.
3. It is important if you want to 'soft-proof' the print in your image editing application.
4. To numerous to list.

The Digital Print: Preparing Images in Lightroom and Photoshop for Printing

Fine Art Printing for Photographers: Exhibition Quality Prints with Inkjet Printers


----------



## acparsons (Mar 24, 2014)

Ysarex said:


> Are you printing yourself (and if so what printer) or sending them out?


I'm sending them out.


----------



## acparsons (Mar 24, 2014)

KmH said:


> What kind of prints? C-prints, inkjet, off-set press?
> 
> 1. If you plan to put a mat between the print and the glazing having a border helps facilitate framing the print.
> 2. It depends on the capabilities of the print device being used to make the print.
> ...



Thanks very much. I found the second book online, good for me since I can't get it in a shop here.


----------



## KmH (Mar 24, 2014)

Sending them out to a consumer print lab or to a pro print lab.


----------



## acparsons (Mar 24, 2014)

KmH said:


> Sending them out to a consumer print lab or to a pro print lab.



I'm looking to send my center piece to a pro-lab because I wanted it matted perfectly, use square formatting, and want to price it high. The others, I will price moderately, so I would like to use a consumer print lab. 

   BTW , that book is awesome. Thanks for the recommendation. I found it for free here: https://archive.org/stream/rchevo/FineArt#page/n0/mode/2up


----------



## 71M (Mar 24, 2014)

acparsons said:


> I found it for free here: https://archive.org/stream/rchevo/FineArt#page/n0/mode/2up


Thanks for that!


----------



## vintagesnaps (Mar 25, 2014)

When I buy mats they're usually listed by both mat size and print size - for an 11x14" photo I'd look for mats sized to hold an 11x14 print, and then decide what size mat/frame you want (such as 16x20"). I usually print w/a narrow border, just enough so that when the photo is positioned under the mat it will cover just the edges of the picture.


----------



## KmH (Mar 25, 2014)

I rarely do not mat a print.

The mat prevents the glazing from touching the print, which adds to the longevity of the print.

I have the print made on paper larger than the print.
Using Photoshop I put the print on a canvas the same size as the print lab's paper.
If needed, I include markers and directions indicating where I want the lab to trim the paper so it will fit the frame. The marker and directions are added in Photoshop on the part of the excess paper that will be trimmed away by the lab.

I usually use a mat window that is offset such that the print is framed with bottom weight. Bottom weight means the mat is taller under the window than at the top of the window. 

Measuring Matboards | Matboard&More


----------



## mozor (Jun 9, 2014)

KmH said:


> Sending them out to a consumer print lab or to a pro print lab.


I recommend a great place, do ship anywhere in the worldHome -


----------

